# Costco GE Steelbeam 4D Fluorescent Lantern



## conor (Mar 14, 2007)

15.00 from costco!

Steel beam flourescent lantern 
Bright florescent bulb - rated for 8,000 hours 
Warm white bulb for camp fire like setting 
Weather resistant 
Energy efficient electronic ballast provides uo to a 16 hour battery life 
Limited 3 year warranty 
Requires 4 D size alkaline batteries.





1


----------



## Empyfree (Mar 15, 2007)

I bought one of these (albeit red) last year...

Then my dad wanted one...

then the scouts wanted ten...

then....

then my local Costco ran out!


----------



## senecaripple (Mar 15, 2007)

where do you get replacement bulb?


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 15, 2007)

Nice. I wonder how it compares in output to the Energizer 4D folding fluoro.


----------



## Blacklight (Mar 15, 2007)

Phaserburn said:


> Nice. I wonder how it compares in output to the Energizer 4D folding fluoro.


 
If it is like the older model, the bulb is not consumer replaceable. They are made in a factory named Lomak in southern China.


----------



## Empyfree (Mar 15, 2007)

senecaripple said:


> where do you get replacement bulb?



I havent had to yet, and they've had plenty of runtime on the scout camps. One of these hung from the ridge-pole of each of our tents makes our site look really cool. A row of glowing green tents stands out from the crowd on a busy site. 

The only probelm i've had is that they are quite sensitive to knocks, and will tak a few clicks to re-light after you've bashed them. By knocks i am generally referring to bashing my head on them!


----------



## chevrofreak (Mar 16, 2007)

senecaripple said:


> where do you get replacement bulb?



I've seen quite a few different replacement fluorescent bulbs at Walmart in their camping section. You might find one that'll fit.


----------



## SemiMan (Mar 16, 2007)

My GE Steelbeam is quite different in style from this one. It uses a standard flourescent replacement bulb.

Semiman


----------



## Sigman (Mar 17, 2007)

SemiMan said:


> My GE Steelbeam is quite different in style from this one. It uses a standard flourescent replacement bulb.
> 
> Semiman


I LIKE that idea!! I'd like to find one of those...where did you get yours? Easy to replace & acquire inexpensive bulbs is the way to go!


----------



## conor (Mar 18, 2007)

we used one of these last night for 6+ hours and it was great to play cards by.


----------



## SemiMan (Mar 22, 2007)

I got mine at Costco as well. It is a heavy duty looking Red lantern.

I believe the bulb in the lantern in the first post is a standard bulb as well that one could source at Home Depot or a hardware store. They are standard flourescent fixture bulbs.

Semiman


----------



## senecaripple (Mar 22, 2007)

I will look into them over the easter break, hopefully they will have some.


----------

